# Everyone but 'the one'.



## Wasted_Potential (Apr 21, 2014)

It's a stand-in joke that marriage often brings about the end of your sex-life but the reality is anything but funny.

Has anyone successfully re-connected with their partners when the idea of sex with them is less interesting than a carnal act with pretty much anyone else?


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

MSP said:


> Yes.


+1


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

+ 3 which actually makes 4 

Some math going on here....


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

check out cuddlebug's thread. He has reconnected big time.


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

no reconnection. TBD if it comes back someday.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

"I need to have sex with you" intheory

I love that!

That's just about the sexiest thing I've ever heard. No joke.

If my wife said that to me, I might just come right there and then!!!!


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

My wife has been quite asexual from the very beginning. I foolishly though it would pass but it's killing our marriage. I don't see a future with her.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

intheory said:


> @wasted potential
> 
> "the idea of sex with them is less interesting than a carnal act with pretty much anyone else?"
> ***************
> ...


I can only dream that my wife would actually say to me that she wanted to have sex. I would probably be so shocked I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## Wasted_Potential (Apr 21, 2014)

I guess a lot depends on whether the attraction is still there; mental or physical, you can do little without it.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, my husband and I turned it around after ten years of dysfunction. Things are awesome now.


----------



## Wasted_Potential (Apr 21, 2014)

Hence your username 😉

And the secret was...?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wasted_Potential said:


> Hence your username ��
> 
> And the secret was...?


Finding TAM, basically, and realizing the role that lack of sexual intimacy was playing in the demise of my marriage.


----------



## Wasted_Potential (Apr 21, 2014)

Full marks to you on numerous levels!


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Since half of all marriages in the USA are doomed to failure, it's a certainty that many of them will be faced with the problem.
When having sex with your spouse becomes a obligation rather than a preference, you are already on the slippery slope.


----------



## Wasted_Potential (Apr 21, 2014)

Spot on.


----------



## seahorse (Apr 10, 2010)

Correct



Wasted_Potential said:


> I guess a lot depends on whether the attraction is still there; mental or physical, you can do little without it.


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay I want to play, my wife and I are both HD. This is a lovely behavior on both parts. I never tire of her. Even after our daughter was born. She is our love child btw. She always catches me looking at her. Up and down, not just one body part. The only time we have not been intimate, has been lately, because of my back surgery. But that hasn't stopped the BJ lovin. Lucky guy, yes I am. Now in my former life I tried everything to get my exww's engine running, but alas there was no spark. There is a reason for that, that why she is ex. Can it turned around, yep, but you both have to want it, not one sided. BTW, if my wife said to me I need to have sex with you now, I guess I would just have to do it.  Wait there is no "IF", she has and I did. Hehe.


----------

